# ACS Result Cleared



## saad (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello All,

I have just got my ACS result and I am very glad that I have got MODL nomination. the time lines are as under :-

Application Received : 12th March 2009
Case Finalized : 3rd June 2009
Result Received : 9th June 2009

Thanks a lot for all your co-operation. Now moving onto the main application, can anyone suggest me that if I plan to get married in less than 12 months time, should I file application for both of us or should I start my application now and then afterwords file another application for spouse. 

Another thing is that should I go for state nomination visa 176 or go for general visa 175 ? any suggestions !

Saad


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi saad

congratulations

if you apply for the visa with her as a spouse, you have to provide proof of her being your spouse. You can get married in the court and attach proofs.

second options is to get your visa and then apply for her later when you are married which is a longer procedure.

You can search the forum fro spouse visa, a lot has been discussed in last couple of months, that will give you an idea of the procedure and paperwork required.

If you apply for 176, you have to have a valid state sponsorship, you can start looking which state requires your skill and if you happen to be in the list, you can give it a shot.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Saad:

Congrats on your ACS result :cheer2:

Now for your other questions.

If you did a civil marriage you could put your spouse on your PR 175/176 application. That means one recognised in courts. Later you may do the full ceremony and it won't affect the application.

If you do not marry now then you will need to sponsor your spouse separately. There are both onshore and offshore options for Spouse visa and if you search the forum you can find details of people who have recently gotten their spouse visas or are in the process of applying. 

As for 176 with State Nomination if you succeed in getting a state nomination then this processes quicker than a 175 independent skilled application. Note that you must then stay in the sponsoring state for a minimum of 2 years.

If you want maximum flexibility then go for a 175. If you want to enter AU sooner but be restricted in moving out of the sponsoring state then go for a 176.

I suggest a thorough read of the Sticky posts at the top of the forum. They contain a lot of information that affects every prospective and new immigrant to Australia.

Good luck. lane:




saad said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just got my ACS result and I am very glad that I have got MODL nomination. the time lines are as under :-
> 
> ...


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

Dude many congrts!!!!!!!!!!
Hope for best and toady I received confirmation email from ACS and reference number assigned and payment also debit from credit card just need your pray.
Again really happy to hear this news Best of luck for next.

Regards
Abbas


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

abbasahmad said:


> Dude many congrts!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope for best and toady I received confirmation email from ACS and reference number assigned and payment also debit from credit card just need your pray.
> Again really happy to hear this news Best of luck for next.
> 
> ...


Abbas,

When did u send ur application to ACS??


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

cintai said:


> Abbas,
> 
> When did u send ur application to ACS??




Application sent via DHL on 30th May
ACS Received from DHL on 3rd June
ACS allocate reference number and debit payment from card on 10th june.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

well thanks for the info. Did you receive any mail from ACS after they received the application. By the way I had sent mine on June 4 th thru register post.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

cintai said:


> well thanks for the info. Did you receive any mail from ACS after they received the application. By the way I had sent mine on June 4 th thru register post.


cintai,

I received email yesterday from ACS and they assing ref number and give me login to check status and my bank also confrm that 400$ debit from account.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

oh great, thanks for the information. So wht next?? are you goin to wait for the results from ACS and then go for IELTS . Started preparing for IELTS?


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

cintai said:


> oh great, thanks for the information. So wht next?? are you goin to wait for the results from ACS and then go for IELTS . Started preparing for IELTS?


Dear i think it’s better to start IELTS preparation and I plan to start next month and want to clear IELTS b4 ACS result. What about u???


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

I m preparing now and then. Not yet seriuosly started. Check these links I found it helpful - IELTS Writing Tips - IeltsHome.com
IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Listening - Section 4


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

cintai said:


> I m preparing now and then. Not yet seriuosly started. Check these links I found it helpful - IELTS Writing Tips - IeltsHome.com
> IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Listening - Section 4


Ahaan that good same here I also start watching IELTS books but not serious yet thanks for link and as I heard writing is only tough in 4 modules otherwise it’s easy.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

both of u guys, search the forum for tips on ielts  it will help


----------



## vpappas (Nov 2, 2010)

*skills assessment and or spouse visa*

I am going to mary an australian citizen in Greece i am an C# Programmer, do i need to apply for ACS skill assessment?
Is it hard to find a job in australia?


----------

